# Fill & Plug sizes rear diff ??



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what size our fill and drain plugs are on our rear diff ?? Im asking what size wrench ?? Thanx!!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Not sure off the top of my head.. the fill hole was nothing special but the drain bolt was *HUGE*. I would guess arround 32MM or so. I ended up using a big-ass adjusterable to get it off.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> Not sure off the top of my head.. the fill hole was nothing special but the drain bolt was *HUGE*. I would guess arround 32MM or so. I ended up using a big-ass adjusterable to get it off.


Thanx thats what I was thinking. Just wanna make sure I got what I need before I start the swap....


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> Not sure off the top of my head.. the fill hole was nothing special but the drain bolt was *HUGE*. I would guess arround 32MM or so. I ended up using a big-ass adjusterable to get it off.


You got it flipped. The drain is the small one and the fill is the large one. The fill is 30mm.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GM4life said:


> You got it flipped. The drain is the small one and the fill is the large one. The fill is 30mm.


I don't even know how I got them mixed up in my head. I literally did a diff fluid change a few weeks ago.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> I don't even know how I got them mixed up in my head. I literally did a diff fluid change a few weeks ago.


Thanks guys. All went well. I changed my plugs too. Those plug wires were a pain to get off the old plugs. Changed em all out getting ready for my tune and new Monster Clutch in a couple weeks.


----------

